# Marriott Las Vegas Grand Chateau



## Topher (Nov 26, 2011)

I've done a search and couldn't find the info.  Sorry if this has already been answered.

1. Is tower 1 or tower 2 considered the "North" Tower?

2. Assuming a 3BR on a high floor, which tower has the better view?

3. Which 3BR tower is more likely to get the most noise from the construction expected to begin on Tower 3 in March 2012?


----------



## kjd (Nov 26, 2011)

Tower 1 is North of Tower 2.  I've stayed in both and I like the view in Tower 2 a little better because you can also see the airport out of one of the bedroom windows.  Tower 2 is the newer one.  I don't know about construction noise with Tower 3.  One of the problems when Tower 2 was built was that they sometimes used the elevators.  It was also a little noisey in Tower 1.  All in all, I thought they did pretty well in keeping things nice during construction.

There were also complaints in Tower 1 about noise from the Planet Hollywood tower when it was under construction.  There will probably be more problems when they build in front of MGC someday. Parts of that area of the Strip are primed for redevelopment at any time.  LV is constantly changing even in a recession.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Nov 26, 2011)

The third tower is towards the south. This allows them to put in the swimming pool complex at the top of the parking lot structure. If you are in one of the 3 bdrm units, there shouln't be any problems with noise, particularly if you are in tower 1.


----------



## Mamianka (Nov 26, 2011)

Topher said:


> I've done a search and couldn't find the info.  Sorry if this has already been answered.
> 
> 1. Is tower 1 or tower 2 considered the "North" Tower?
> 
> ...



Despite the pop-up on the MGC site, I do not think you will have a new-construction noise problem, becasue I doubt there WILL be new construction, at least by Marriot.  The only places that are forging ahead are those who were obligated to do so - like Oceana Palms.  There might be some paving, site-stabilization and clean up - but no whole new towers going up.  I would *love* to find I have to eat my words, since I own there - but with all the things that Marriott has on its plate right now, I think that new constriction at MGC is a lower priority.  If other corporations are building in their front and back yard, all the more reason to sit tight.


----------



## Toppermom (Nov 26, 2011)

Mamianka said:


> Despite the pop-up on the MGC site, I do not think you will have a new-construction noise problem, becasue I doubt there WILL be new construction, at least by Marriot.  The only places that are forging ahead are those who were obligated to do so - like Oceana Palms.  There might be some paving, site-stabilization and clean up - but no whole new towers going up.  I would *love* to find I have to eat my words, since I own there - but with all the things that Marriott has on its plate right now, I think that new constriction at MGC is a lower priority.  If other corporations are building in their front and back yard, all the more reason to sit tight.



I totally agree that "seeing is believing", but I will add that we just returned from the Grand Chateau.  While there, we attended the Owner's Forum and were told by an MGC representative that the plan is to move forward with the new construction.  She said the project has been put out for bids and construction should begin in the spring or shortly thereafter.  We will see....


----------



## Mamianka (Nov 27, 2011)

Toppermom said:


> I totally agree that "seeing is believing", but I will add that we just returned from the Grand Chateau.  While there, we attended the Owner's Forum and were told by an MGC representative that the plan is to move forward with the new construction.  She said the project has been put out for bids and construction should begin in the spring or shortly thereafter.  We will see....



 . . .and I plan on being declared the next Queen of Poland.  Loyal retainers have told me it is possible, and that they have submitted my application, and bids are out for my crown.  Again - we shall wait and see . . 

Mamianka


----------



## BoaterMike (Nov 29, 2011)

Toppermom said:


> I totally agree that "seeing is believing", but I will add that we just returned from the Grand Chateau.  While there, we attended the Owner's Forum and were told by an MGC representative that the plan is to move forward with the new construction.  She said the project has been put out for bids and construction should begin in the spring or shortly thereafter.  We will see....



Same impression here.   Marriott has "approved" the expansion.   I asked if the financing has been put in place and she said yes.   Apparently they feel that LV is starting to come back.  Based on what I read recently international visitor traffic is up significantly.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 29, 2011)

Toppermom said:


> I totally agree that "seeing is believing", but I will add that we just returned from the Grand Chateau.  While there, we attended the Owner's Forum and were told by an MGC representative that the plan is to move forward with the new construction.  She said the project has been put out for bids and construction should begin in the spring or shortly thereafter.  We will see....



Due to the state of our local economy, I'd like to see this happen.

Due do the state of our economy, I can't see this happening anytime soon.

Even if they were considering it, I would think that the news about HGVC taking over TS sales at the Planet Hollywood down the street would make them reconsider.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 29, 2011)

BoaterMike said:


> Same impression here.   Marriott has "approved" the expansion.   I asked if the financing has been put in place and she said yes.   Apparently they feel that LV is starting to come back.  Based on what I read recently international visitor traffic is up significantly.




I haven't seen any construction permits pulled.


----------



## ldanna (Dec 4, 2011)

*If you go to Marriott.com and try to reserve Grand Chateau, a message will popup:

     Renovation Information – Third tower construction starts March 2012. Noise, dust, debris and views of construction will be prevalent and somewhat severe at times. Completion date 2014. 


*the 3 bedrooms are located at end of each tower, and if you take a look at a floor plan, I think you will only be able to see sideways and the opposite side of the strip.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 4, 2011)

ldanna said:


> *If you go to Marriott.com and try to reserve Grand Chateau, a message will popup:
> 
> Renovation Information – Third tower construction starts March 2012. Noise, dust, debris and views of construction will be prevalent and somewhat severe at times. Completion date 2014.
> 
> ...



This isn't neccesarily a new message with the exception that the date keeps changing. 

Like others and as a MGC owner, when they break ground is when I'll believe it. Just because they say they're going to do something doesn't mean they're actually going to do it.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Link to news*

Anyone seen published news on phase 3 Marriott Grand Chateau, or at least heard new rumors? See the announcement dropped from the booking website about the March 2012 construction previously mentioning severe noise, etc.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 4, 2012)

Jasmine658 said:


> Anyone seen published news on phase 3 Marriott Grand Chateau, or at least heard new rumors? See the announcement dropped from the booking website about the March 2012 construction previously mentioning severe noise, etc.




Haven't heard nor seen anything and we're owners. As much as I hate to say it, I'll be surprised if they ever finish this project. Construction costs are to high and Marriott doesn't appear to need the inventory. 

It's to bad because that one tiny pool really hurts the property IMHO. On the other hand, I don't ever have to worry about being put in a unit facing east since we own a 3 bedroom unit.


----------



## CashEddie (Feb 4, 2012)

Jasmine658 said:


> Anyone seen published news on phase 3 Marriott Grand Chateau, or at least heard new rumors? See the announcement dropped from the booking website about the March 2012 construction previously mentioning severe noise, etc.



I will be at Grand Chateau on March 30 - April 6th so I will report if there is any construction going on.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 4, 2012)

Jasmine658 said:


> Anyone seen published news on phase 3 Marriott Grand Chateau, or at least heard new rumors? See the announcement dropped from the booking website about the March 2012 construction previously mentioning severe noise, etc.



I looked at the webpage last night and the announcement of construction begining in March is still there.


----------



## Toppermom (Feb 4, 2012)

We just returned from the Grand Chateau.  The bellman that helped us take our bags to our room said construction is going to begin March or April.  That comment was repeated by a couple other employees durning our stay.

We will see....


----------



## Superchief (Feb 4, 2012)

*Grand Chateau Suggestions*

My daughters will be staying in a 1BR in mid-March and likely won't have a rental car. Does anyone have suggestions regarding grocery shopping in the area or things they should do while there? They will be on a budget as both are still in trying to get through college and will be on their own for expenses.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 4, 2012)

Superchief said:


> My daughters will be staying in a 1BR in mid-March and likely won't have a rental car. Does anyone have suggestions regarding grocery shopping in the area or things they should do while there? They will be on a budget as both are still in trying to get through college and will be on their own for expenses.





Advise them to stay out of the casinos..... they'll liable to come out with a lot less than what they went in with.



.


----------



## Ann in CA (Feb 4, 2012)

They provide a shuttle to shopping center and groceries.  We did not use it, but I think it is the first four days starting Friday or Saturday.  We were there in December and my favorites were the Bellagio Fountains and Red Rock Canyon. The canyon is about 30 minutes or less out of town, but I think there are tours. It is spectacular and they have great hiking trails and a wonderful visitors center.

Have not yet posted my TUG resort review, but there are great suggestions in those already posted.


----------



## Toppermom (Feb 4, 2012)

There is a daily (Saturday through Tuesday I think) shuttle to the grocery stores and also to Fashion Mall.  Have them ask the folks at the concierge desk or the check in desk about the shuttle schedule.  There is also a discount card available from the concierge desk that offers discounts at a few nearby restaurants.  (For example, we went to Firefly, a Tapas restaurant, that offers 10% off total bill.  We went for lunch....)

Hope they have a great time.


----------



## BoaterMike (Feb 4, 2012)

In addition to the free shuttle, they might want to get familiar with the bus service that travels up and down the strip.  There is an express bus that travels down to the old part of Las Vegas, and Fremont St., an interesting change of pace.  There's a stop in front of Planet Hollywood casino, although the express would board down closer to Paris.  

Another tip for them is to watch Groupon and Living Social for Las Vegas.  From time to time you can find some discounts on shows or dining.   

Mike


----------



## Superchief (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. They are primarily looking forward to R&R, sun, and warm weather. Since my job involves statistics, I have taught them about 'probabilities' and their money will 'probably' end up in the casino's profits. 

I think they would enjoy the red rock hiking, so may want to rent a car for 1-2 days to sightsea in the area.


----------



## chunkygal (Feb 7, 2012)

I would love to hear about what people think about staying here. We always stay at Ceasar's palace and I forget about this option. It is in walking distance to casinos, right? As Steven Wright says..everywhere is in walking distance if you have the time.


----------



## BoaterMike (Feb 7, 2012)

chunkygal said:


> I would love to hear about what people think about staying here. We always stay at Ceasar's palace and I forget about this option. It is in walking distance to casinos, right? As Steven Wright says..everywhere is in walking distance if you have the time.



Good location.  Less than 1/2 block to Planet Hollywood, 1 block to Aria and Cosmopolitan. Just a bit more to MGM, NY, NY and Paris, Bellagio the other way.

Mike


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 8, 2012)

chunkygal said:


> I would love to hear about what people think about staying here. We always stay at Ceasar's palace and I forget about this option. It is in walking distance to casinos, right? As Steven Wright says..everywhere is in walking distance if you have the time.



We own a 3 bedroom unit at MGC. Love the location but, it's a south location compared to Ceasers. Love the roof top bar and just sitting up there looking at the skyline in the open air or watching the planes come/go from the airport. Love the rooms compared to Vegas hotel rooms and, because we own a 3 bedroom unit, which is always on the end cap of each tower, we love the views from our room. I enjoy the fitness center but, it's a standard fitness center with nothing especially different from other Marriott's. 

We I don't like is the smaller Marketplace Express and I hate the tiny pool/hot tub. Not that a swimming pool is of major importance to us but, I occasionaly enjoy swimming or soaking in a hot tub. At MGC, neither of these are really possible. I'm not overly fond of having to valet park the car. Sometimes I only want to drop by the resort for maybe an hour or two and I find it inconvenient to have to drop the car with the valet and then pick it up. The enterance area where cars come and go can get very congested and is not well thought out.


----------



## Docklander (Feb 9, 2012)

We have a 3 bed at MGC too and love it. I agree with others who've mentioned that the pool is reasonably pointless (just too small) but the MGC makes up for that in a lot of ways.

- Although not directly on the strip a lot of prime locations are very walkable
- After a day/evening walking through smokey, crowded casinos it's nice to come back to a smoke-free, non-casino environment..it helps you re-charge for the next day 
- Some of the views from the higher floors are really good (check out the views from the roof as well).
- If you have a kitchen you can actually save quite a bit of money by not having to eat out 3 times a day. Having dinner out is great but it can get pricey if you add daily breakfast and lunch into a 7 night stay.

On the negative side:

- We've already mentioned the pool
- I'm not a big fan of the valet parking (I'm quite capable of parking my own car but I understand why they do it).
- If you're new to Vegas you may not feel like you're immersing yourself in  the full "Vegas Experience" as this isn't a resort in the traditional Vegas sense.


----------



## CashEddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Just wanted to provide an update on the Grand Chataeu upcoming construction.  We just received an email notice about our upcoming stay at Grand Chateau and it included the following updated notice about construction:

*Important Notice*
_The resort will be under construction with an estimated completion date of 2016. Construction hours are from 4:30 a.m. to 5 p.m. Monday - Saturday. Although noise, dust, debris and views of construction will be prevalent and somewhat severe at times, the amenities and facilities of our completed tower will be fully operational. Features and amenities are proposed and are subject to change without notice._

Again, this maybe more smoke and mirrors but it is different from the standard message that pops up on the vacation club site and gives more details of the days and hours construction will occur.  I will be there in a few weeks so I will be able to confir, first hand with pictures, if this is really going down.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm thinking that actual construction of the third tower is about to begin. I'm glad because the resort can really use that second pool. It still won't be a fabulous resort style pool enjoyed by many Marroitt resorts but it's got to be better than the tiny rooftop pool currently at the resort. Having a pool bar would be a nice addition as well.


----------



## Steve A (Feb 11, 2012)

We will be there the first week in April. Assuming that the construction will have begun is there a location we should request that will take us as far away from the construction as possible?


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 11, 2012)

Steve A said:


> We will be there the first week in April. Assuming that the construction will have begun is there a location we should request that will take us as far away from the construction as possible?



The construction will be for tower 3, which is closest to tower 2. I would think tower 1 will get you as far away as possible.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Short of starting a new thread, I'll ask my questions here and hope for answers...

1) Valet Parking - is that the only option? no self park? does it cost or just tip?  Is it secure? I have a 3rd row seat that the thieves like to steal.

2) Walking Distance - I have looked at the maps but really can't tell which casino was the closest? And what is across the street Miracle Mile Shops or something? Is that like a Fashion Show Mall?  Can we walk to Mandalay?

3) Room Request- I have 4 rooms booked in a few weeks, 3 one bedrooms and 1 two bedroom.  I requested high floors and roll aways for all...Doesn't mention a charge for roll aways.  What about a mid-week tidy?  

4) Which grocery store is good near by, sort of off the strip? We have cars and will pack most food with us but will inevitably forget something or need more Baileys or wine 

What else do I need to know about Grand Chateau?


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 3, 2012)

Docklander said:


> We have a 3 bed at MGC too and love it. I agree with others who've mentioned that the pool is reasonably pointless (just too small) but the MGC makes up for that in a lot of ways.
> 
> - Although not directly on the strip a lot of prime locations are very walkable
> - After a day/evening walking through smokey, crowded casinos it's nice to come back to a smoke-free, non-casino environment..it helps you re-charge for the next day
> ...



I sometimes hlelp co-workers out with timeshare vacations but, in Vegas, if they've never been, I usually recommend they stay in a hotel. Especially if it's their first time. There's nothing like coming down from your room and seeing the casino as the elevator doors open. Depending on what resort you're in, there's almost always some sort of interesting pool scene.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 3, 2012)

Quimby4 said:


> Short of starting a new thread, I'll ask my questions here and hope for answers...
> 
> 1) Valet Parking - is that the only option? no self park? does it cost or just tip?  Is it secure? I have a 3rd row seat that the thieves like to steal.
> 
> ...



1. Yes, valet is the only option. I think they had planned on opening up self parking when towers 3 and 4 were completed (more parking area), but we all know where we're at on that subject. 

2. The Planet Hollywood Resort/Casino and Miracle Mile shops are closest (directly across on Harmon). Fashion Show Mall is quite a bit further north up by the Venetian. Voth are similar but Fashion Show Mall is more of a regular Mall while Miracle Mile is a shopping center that's very much part of a resort/casino. Not a lot of difference other than one is more themed than the other. Mandalay Bay would be a pretty long walk IMHO. You can walk south to Excalibur and there use to be a free monorail that would go from Excalibur to Luxor and terminate at Mandalay Bay. We've made that walk/monorail trip many times in the past. 

3. There is no mid-week tidy at Marriott resorts that I'm aware of. They will do it for a fee. I've never had it done so I'm not certain of the cost. High floors are almost always preferable as far as I'm concerned. 

4. I believe there's an Albertsons on Flamingo and there's another one that we usually go to on Tropicana but, I can't recall the name right now. There's also another cut rate grocery store further south (a couple of miles past Mandalay Bay) on LV Blv but, again I can't pull the name out of my head.


----------



## CashEddie (Mar 3, 2012)

Quimby4 said:


> Short of starting a new thread, I'll ask my questions here and hope for answers...
> 
> 1) Valet Parking - is that the only option? no self park? does it cost or just tip?  Is it secure? I have a 3rd row seat that the thieves like to steal.



Valet parking is the norm in Vegas and its free at all the hotels and casinos.  I was concerned about it my first trip to Vegas but now I have come to appreciate it as a nice perk.  Its interesting to read posts about people having concerns or don't like it but I guess its a personal preference.  

If you plan to stay mainly on the strip, you really dont need a car.  We are getting one because we will be going to places like Red Rock and Valley of Fire and we are taking the kids but if it was just me and the wife and just doing the strip, we wouldn't need it.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 3, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> There's also another cut rate grocery store further south (a couple of miles past Mandalay Bay) on LV Blv but, again I can't pull the name out of my head.


That might be Food4Less. There's a Whole Foods in Town Square just south of Mandalay Bay. If you go further south on LV Blvd. to Silverado Ranch (South Point casino is on the southwest corner of that intersection) and go left, after a few blocks you'll come to a Walmart Neighborhood Market. A little further you'll come to Smith's, which is like Kroger.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 3, 2012)

CashEddie said:


> Valet parking is the norm in Vegas and its free at all the hotels and casinos.  I was concerned about it my first trip to Vegas but now I have come to appreciate it as a nice perk.  Its interesting to read posts about people having concerns or don't like it but I guess its a personal preference.
> 
> If you plan to stay mainly on the strip, you really dont need a car.  We are getting one because we will be going to places like Red Rock and Valley of Fire and we are taking the kids but if it was just me and the wife and just doing the strip, we wouldn't need it.



All the resort/casino's offer a choice of valet or self park. Valet isn't mandatory.

Most of the time, I don't mind valet. But if I'm only coming back to the resort for a short time, then it's a PIA to have them park the car, then have to wait while they retrieve it.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 3, 2012)

Karen G said:


> That might be Food4Less. There's a Whole Foods in Town Square just south of Mandalay Bay. If you go further south on LV Blvd. to Silverado Ranch (South Point casino is on the southwest corner of that intersection) and go left, after a few blocks you'll come to a Walmart Neighborhood Market. A little further you'll come to Smith's, which is like Kroger.



Food for Less is the one I was thinking about on S. LV Blv. Von's is the other one on Tropicana that we frequent.


----------



## kjd (Mar 4, 2012)

Not surprised about the Grand Chateau thinking about starting construction on tower 3.  The CEO of MGM Grand was recently on one of the business channels saying that the tourist business in Las Vegas (not the town) was starting to come back.  He said that the City Center development was alive and that the Aria Hotel was averaging over 80% occupancy.

Las Vegas has a way of re-inventing itself over time.  With the excellent location of the Grand Chateau being in the South end of the strip the future looks good.


----------



## KarenP (Mar 5, 2012)

kjd said:


> Not surprised about the Grand Chateau thinking about starting construction on tower 3.  The CEO of MGM Grand was recently on one of the business channels saying that the tourist business in Las Vegas (not the town) was starting to come back.  He said that the City Center development was alive and that the Aria Hotel was averaging over 80% occupancy.
> 
> Las Vegas has a way of re-inventing itself over time.  With the excellent location of the Grand Chateau being in the South end of the strip the future looks good.



When we were there over Thanksgiving the strip was PACKED every day and I had trouble walking through the crowds!  The casinos were all pretty full, too.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips, I thought I would share this 
4 free tickets to Nathan Burton...price is right for me.

http://www.vegas4locals.com/couponnathanburtoncomedymagic.html


----------



## Whirl (Mar 9, 2012)

*Room request and construction*

I am trying to sort this all out. Sorry I read a few threads, but I am still unclear what to request. 

We have a studio ( I think). We used DC bonus points to reserve; The Marriott reservation says "Guest Room, King"...

Before the "construction warning" we wanted to get the best Strip view, if possible. Now I am not sure.

Is there an optimal view to request  to be away from construction AND have a nice Strip view?

If not feasible to have both and I opt for Strip View and I do not worry about construction, then what  should I  request?

My husband and I are going in a few weeks on our first trip without the kids!

Thanks for breaking it down for me.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 9, 2012)

Whirl said:


> we wanted to get the best Strip view, if possible.


 Here's a Strip view from an upper floor--I can't remember what floor we were on.  You won't be looking up the Strip but looking straight ahead to City Center.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

Request high floor, facing the strip.
Construction has been delayed (no surprise!!) so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Whirl (Mar 9, 2012)

*Thanks!*

So, what you are saying is.... and I will have to type sloowwwwly to get this right....
If I want to be high and and get a good strip view....I should request a High Floor, Strip view! 

Brilliant! I don't know why I was trying to make it complicated. 

Seriously, Thanks!


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

Whirl said:


> So, what you are saying is.... and I will have to type sloowwwwly to get this right....
> If I want to be high and and get a good strip view....I should request a High Floor, Strip view!
> 
> Brilliant! I don't know why I was trying to make it complicated.
> ...



I've had six weeks at the Grand Chateau in the past 6 months (new grandson born in Las Vegas last Sept!!!!!!). Every time I've called ahead and asked for "high floor, facing the strip". I've been pleased with our units every time. 

Good luck! You'll have a great time there.


----------



## momeason (Mar 9, 2012)

Quimby4 said:


> Thanks for all the tips, I thought I would share this
> 4 free tickets to Nathan Burton...price is right for me.
> 
> http://www.vegas4locals.com/couponnathanburtoncomedymagic.html



We saw him in September.I was disappointed. Pretty lame show. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Steve A (Apr 6, 2012)

Saw two shows this week both discounted: Absinthe, which is raunchy without be especially sexy, and La Reve, which is breathtaking.


----------



## momeason (Apr 6, 2012)

Will be there on April 15 for a week!


----------



## Steve A (Apr 6, 2012)

Very, very crowded this week. Look at restaurants.com for some discounts.

A few very small negative comments. The carpeting in the MGC badly needs cleaning at least on the 24th floor. Lots of ground in dirt as you enter your unit. It's easy to see because of the light color of the carpeting by the doors. Bad design choice. The registration/foyer area has been redecorated. Lots of day glow colors. Another bad design choice depending on you preferences? How to use the Swedish washing machine remains a mystery. As in previous visits we had to call down to get directions on how to open the door of the machine. The dishwasher is the smallest I have ever seen. The plastic bags they use for recycling are so thin that you cannot pick them up if there is anything with any weight is in them. They disintegrate. A couple in the elevator reported that they had to move from their unit on the 37th floor because of the live band across the street at the Planet Hollywood, which they said seemed to go all night.

Over the next year there is going to be some new shows. Elvis is ending as is the Phantom of the Opera. Cirque is bringing their Michael Jackson show to LV in 2013. Highly recommend La Reve. 

One week of vacation is never enough so we will be in Aruba for two weeks in June and July.

And BTW, received 15,000 MR points for attending the DC presentation. Since we have four weeks, and the price is going up, we decided to join.


----------



## Topher (May 2, 2012)

*Just back from Las Vegas*

Was in a three bedroom.  Really nice.  This 3 bedroom (view does not include airport) is a mirror image of the other tower and a little smaller room than the 3 bedrooms that have the airport view.  Sorry I don't recall my room number or tower wing.

Received 25,000 points for attending the sales presentation.  Set it up through the concierge a week before we arrived.

Visited a large number of casinos.  Best buffet we ate at = Bellagio dinner.  Best buffet for the money ($16 at lunch including beer and wine) = M.  Arrive at 3:30 and you can get the dinner items at 4pm at no extra cost.

Saw "KA" --- it was awesome.  Very different.  We got 30% on same day tickets at the box office simply by asking for "single" seats.  Better price and than the discount ticket places offer and we had some seat selection.  So we didn't sit next to each other.  Had GREAT seats near each other and saved over $70!


----------



## ldanna (May 3, 2012)

Topher said:


> Saw "KA" --- it was awesome.  Very different.  We got 30% on same day tickets at the box office simply by asking for "single" seats.  Better price and than the discount ticket places offer and we had some seat selection.  So we didn't sit next to each other.  Had GREAT seats near each other and saved over $70!



At the Hawaiian Marketplace (leave Grand Chateau using the alley on the left, when reaching the Las Vegas Blvd, it will be immediately on your left), there's a kiosque of "Tix 4 Tonight". They sell shows tickets only for the same day, at prices usualy 40 to 50% less than regular price. It opens at 9am. The only incoveniance is that you receive a voucher and have to have it exchanged for the ticket at the box office of the theather, when your seat will be assigned; box offices usually open at 12pm, and the sooner you arrive, the better will be your seat. 

Usually Cirque du Soleil will be priced between $70 to $100 (front seats, reg $150 to $200). 

I recommend LOVE at the Mirage. A must see. Better that "O".


----------



## Topher (May 3, 2012)

Correct re Tix 4 Tonight.  But some hot shows, like KA are not discounted much, like only 10% and you have no idea where your seats will be.  Also I had to wait in line for 45 minutes to find this out.  I got a better deal from the box office itself.

LOVE was a second choice, but was not available at Tix 4 Tonight for the days I wanted.

Now, had I wanted to see some of the other shows, Tix 4 Tonight can be a good venue for buying tickets.


----------



## maph (May 7, 2012)

Looks like something may actually be happening with Tower 3 - the project was put out to bid, closing end of April.  Don't feel like paying $99 to get the details.

http://dodgeprojects.construction.com/viewproduct.htm?src1=MHC_SW&src2=MHC_SW&sku=201200480981


----------



## FractionalTraveler (May 7, 2012)

maph said:


> Looks like something may actually be happening with Tower 3 - the project was put out to bid, closing end of April.  Don't feel like paying $99 to get the details.
> 
> http://dodgeprojects.construction.com/viewproduct.htm?src1=MHC_SW&src2=MHC_SW&sku=201200480981



Not surprising at all.  MGC is part of the MVCI Asia Pacific Program and they are trying to attract more international customers to LV.


----------



## momeason (May 21, 2012)

Topher said:


> Correct re Tix 4 Tonight.  But some hot shows, like KA are not discounted much, like only 10% and you have no idea where your seats will be.  Also I had to wait in line for 45 minutes to find this out.  I got a better deal from the box office itself.
> 
> LOVE was a second choice, but was not available at Tix 4 Tonight for the days I wanted.
> 
> Now, had I wanted to see some of the other shows, Tix 4 Tonight can be a good venue for buying tickets.



We bought our tickets for KA directly from the box office. We sat high in the center. Tickets were good. Costs less than Tix 4 tonight. Tix 4 tonight sells vouchers. You still have to go the box office and get your specific seats.
For KA you need seats in the center. High is fine. The theater is not large and the action goes on all round.
We also saw Zumanity..was stranger than expected. Not our favorite. KA was fabulous and my husband loved it even though he did not expect to.
A lot of the theaters in Vegas are not large. Compare ticket prices.


----------



## kjd (May 21, 2012)

Good advice to shop.  I've used Tix 4 tonight several times with good results.  Saw "The Producers" starring Tony Danza for about $50 a seat.  However, I've also had good luck using the concierge at the Grand Chateau.  They have a direct line to get good seat locations.

I've also used some players cards at MGM and Planet Hollywood to see free shows.  You can also go on one of those timeshare presentations to get free tickets if you can stand the sales pitch.  There's a booth a the "Mile of Shops" where you can sign up.  I don't recommend it but it's there.  

For the most part the shows are expensive so it's a good idea to read the reviews before spending your money.


----------

